# I am completely obsessed with my husband



## dbosley24

My husband and I have been married almost 5 years and together for 7. We have a 5 year old together. At the beginning, our relationship was decent. We were both young (he was 19 and I was 21). We had our issues on getting along and agreeing on things. 

We both got comfortable, where we didn't have to spend much time together. I looked forward for him to going to work, so I had some time without him. Of course, I missed him, but because we didn't get along sometimes, I would have rather be myself, taking care of our kid. We had sex once a week and that was enough. I use to want a lot of sex, but it tapered off and I could careless if I got anything. I worked on and off over the last 5 years, while sometimes I was a stay at home mom.

Mind you we have both been faithful and never questioned cheating on each other. I have never had any trust issues with him and he knows that I have never cheated as well. 

Something recently changed. I got a weekend job (I actually worked 40 hours during my first 3 weeks of training) at the same company as my husband. We have two different jobs. 

It was week before Christmas and it was like my whole perspective on my husband changed. The only thing I could think of was my husband. I craved all of his attention. I didn't even want my husband giving my son attention. I mean, well I was working and he was working 60+ hours each week, we barely seen each other. I was always touching him or finding some reason to call him at work. I felt needy. I hated that feeling, but I just couldn't shake it. I was wanting to have sex every night. All my thoughts and actions were consumed with him. The things that use to drive me crazy and I would b***h about, it didn't bother me anymore. I didn't get angry with him once. I stopped b***hing at him for every little thing that he did wrong. Our relationship seemed like it was getting tons better.

It has changed again, but for the better. He has actually improved himself. He doesn't yell at me and has stopped disrespecting me. He watches what he says and he actually wants to spend as much time with me. On my part, the attention isn't as bad. I still crave his attention, but he can actually give someone else his attention, without me getting jealous. 

But I still feel completely obsessed with my husband. Some of its good, because it has improved our relationship. But is it normal for us being married as long as we have to now be infatuated with each other again. Is it normal for me to crave most of his attention and constantly miss him as bad as I do when he's at work?? I just wanna know that I'm normal. I feel like I'm gonna push him away, because I am clingy.


----------



## Faithful Wife

I'm still obsessed with my husband after 9 years. I don't let my obsession get in the way of me having a life outside of him. But my mind is on him almost every minute of the day, in one way or another. I love it!


----------



## KeepLoveGrowing

Every relationship is different in how much "clingyness" they can take. Try not to smother your significant other more then they can handle. Being in love and "all over" your hubby isn't bad, as long as it's within a certain range. If it gets to be too much and you're having a hard time balancing, try finding some individual hobbies to break it up.


----------



## The Middleman

That's great!


----------



## EleGirl

Relationships go in cycles. You have learned something very important. If you were once madly in love with your husband and that feeling starts to get to be less or goes away, it can be re-kindled.

You showing him more attention meant that he started to have his needs met again. So now he feels move love for you.

Get the book "His Needs, Her Needs" (seen link below). It will explain to you why this has happened and how to keep that passion going.


----------



## Hortensia

Sounds like you suddenly fell for your husband. Congratulations, you are...in love ! I'm glad to hear your marriage turned so good. Careful with the line between loving and clingy- it' s very thin and often confused. It is ok to think of him and want him all the time. Just make sure you give him some space otherwise he'll suffocate lol. And do have some time for yourself too, so you don't look too needy. Other than that, it's great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## curlysue321

I am obsessed with my hubby too. I hate when he goes to work I miss him so much. I look forward to every minute I spend with him. Been married a little less than a year and we will have known eachother for two years in June so I know it is still the beginning and we are flying high on dopamine. At times it is really nice, but at other times it is a little too intense and annoying. I don't go see family and friends as often as I should because I just don't want to miss any time with him.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

dbosley24 said:


> I was always touching him or finding some reason to call him at work. I felt needy. I hated that feeling, but I just couldn't shake it. I was wanting to have sex every night. All my thoughts and actions were consumed with him. The things that use to drive me crazy and I would b***h about, it didn't bother me anymore. I didn't get angry with him once. I stopped b***hing at him for every little thing that he did wrong. Our relationship seemed like it was getting tons better.
> 
> It has changed again, but for the better. He has actually improved himself. He doesn't yell at me and has stopped disrespecting me. He watches what he says and he actually wants to spend as much time with me. On my part, the attention isn't as bad. I still crave his attention, but he can actually give someone else his attention, without me getting jealous.
> 
> But I still feel completely obsessed with my husband. Some of its good, because it has improved our relationship. But is it normal for us being married as long as we have to now be infatuated with each other again. Is it normal for me to crave most of his attention and constantly miss him as bad as I do when he's at work?? I just wanna know that I'm normal. I feel like I'm gonna push him away, because I am clingy.


I went through something like this 4 yrs ago...I know I had some hormonal spike going on....it was like a "mid life crisis" thing.... we were married 19 yrs at the time... My husband loved the clinginess , it's something he was missing for a long time from me, While I was too into our kids. It was GREAT to re-kindle the







. 

If you both enjoy it .... ENJOY it !!







If he starts to think it's too much, then you'll have to get control of yourself a little, discipline yourself & allow him some space... 

I think the feelings I had in mid life were stronger than the ones I had when we met ...it was a great RUSH...(I felt "Needy" too, he laughed at me about that...I guess my husband way preferred that over me being too much into the kids/ projects, etc .....

This has calmed for me.... but an Upped Passion & connection has sprung from that "obsessive" spell of mine.


----------



## Mrs.Webster

I had something similar happen to me. Idk what caused it, but i cant complain. Our relationship has gotten so much better since. I do find time to do things on my own. I dont want to over do it and drive him insane or smother him. 

Congrats to you. Enjoy it. And he will too. And im sure if it gets to much, he will probably tell you.


----------



## Chris Taylor

I think there's only a certain amount of time two people can be together before they get on each others nerves.

When I get home from work Friday night, my wife and I look forward to spending a lot of time together. But sometimes by Sunday afternoon, we're ready to kill each other and we're both looking forward to me going back to work Monday morning.

Maybe you two have found that balance between time together and time away. The time together may be small but you make the most of it, and that's good for you.


----------



## mexicana

i cant even look at him and i go psychotic , he looks so i cant explain it handsome and the best looking man on the face of the earth ,if he even puts his hand on me i go crazy ...i will get terrified if he does not answer his phone i mean go crazy its getting worse as i write this i love him more then life itself ..


----------

